# Factory satellite radio on 2009 Jetta



## tnoble (May 7, 2009)

Hey,
I'm trying to install an aftermarket stereo in my new jetta TDI, and have a few questions I was hoping someone could help me out with. I realy want to use the original factory antenna because I think the aftermarket ones look cheap and I already have that nice sleek shark-fin on the roof. So here is what I need to know.
1) where is the factory satellite radio tuner located?
2) does the factory antenna have the standard single coax cable?
If I can find the tuner and the cable is the same, I can splice the new connector on the factory wire. I know people say this is impossible, but I have repaired several satellite antennas and they all work beautifully if you know what you are doing. BUT, will the actual antenna hardware work with an aftermarket tuner?!? That I guess is a better question than whether I can splice the wire properly.
Why the heck doesn't a third party make adapters to use factory antennas with aftermarket tuners? 
Thanks!


----------



## Dubbed Out (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Factory satellite radio on 2009 Jetta (tnoble)*

1) It's located in the trunk on the bottom of the rear deck lid on the right hand side. At least till the 2008s. I wouldn't imagine VW moved them. 
2) It's a 2 wire set up like the older satellite units. 
I went through the same process when I installed my 900BT and had the free Sirius for a year. Don't cut them thinking they will work. I'm sure it can be done but no reason to chance it. They do make an adapter the goes from 2 inputs-1 output, that I used for mine. Not sure where I got it from since it was in my collection of install stuff from the last 12 years.








I gave mine to a friend, If I had an extra one I'd throw it your way, but I don't.








I'm real tweeked about keeping my cars looking stock with aftermarket stuff so when my free trail ran out I got an aftermarket Sirius tuner and just mounted the antenna on top of my 900BT with the GPS antenna, then installed it. Works with no issues for the last year. Maybe that might work if you don't have the free trail. Some times the Sirius antennas can be a pain if they don't get clear view of the sky so if that doesn't work for you, try mounting it on the dash in the middle, left, or right, at the front of the dash. I always put all my DSR antennas there and never had any customer complain. A few friends of mine like putting them inside on the front or back windshields on the left/right side. Most people have tint that hides it from the outside and hardly noticeable on the inside. I've done it a few times for really picky Bentley and Mercedes drivers, especially with convertibles. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## tnoble (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Factory satellite radio on 2009 Jetta (Dubbed Out)*

Hey,
Thanks for the info. I actually was able to find the tuner shortly after I posted this thread. And I guess we must have different tuners cause the input to the 2009 sirius tuner is a single coax cable.
The good news for me is that the factory antenna has the same coax connector as every other sirius antenna (once you remove the VW specific plastic clip) so I will be able to use the factory antenna without even splicing!! to double check compatibility b/w different antennas, I took the antenna from my in house sirius system and plugged it into the factory car tuner, and sure enough, it worked fine. I'm real excited about this cause I really didn't want to have to put an extra mag antenna on the car.


----------



## Dubbed Out (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Factory satellite radio on 2009 Jetta (tnoble)*

Awesome. Maybe the tuners are different since the change the antennas slightly. Good to know for future reference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris-H (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Factory satellite radio on 2009 Jetta (Dubbed Out)*

does anyone know where it is located in the wagon? Im going to be putting a f90bt in next week and would also like to use the factory antenna. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tnoble (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Factory satellite radio on 2009 Jetta (Chris-H)*

Hey, not quite sure where the factory tuner will be on the wagon, but when you find it, you'll need to get the 50' cable exension for Sirius made by Terk here: http://www.amazon.com/Terk-SIR...r=8-1. 
Without it you won't have enough run to get the cable to your new tuner. 
Good luck.


----------



## Chris-H (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Factory satellite radio on 2009 Jetta (tnoble)*

i believe the sirius connect unit i had to get for my pioneer has a long cable with it, but in case not, thanks for the tip


----------



## tnoble (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Factory satellite radio on 2009 Jetta (Chris-H)*

You may be ok depending on where the tuner is located, but I think the sirius direct connect tuner (SC-C1) only has a 5' cable or so, then (for my Kenwood anyway) another 6" connector. If your tuner is close to the HU you should be ok.


----------



## Chris-H (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Factory satellite radio on 2009 Jetta (tnoble)*

did you have to buy the PAC interface thing for the can-bus or did you just hook it up regularly. i really dont wanna spend another $100 for this interface when i dont have steering controls or anything. all i want is constant power, switched power, and speaker leads.


----------



## tnoble (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Factory satellite radio on 2009 Jetta (Chris-H)*

First of all, you DO NOT have the premium sound right?? If all you want are constant (yellow), switched (red) and speaker leads and have no interest in any of the other fuctions from the VW CAN interface (backup signal, dimmer, parking brake indicator, etc.) then I actually have an extra harness I can sell you. I got it before I figured out that I DID need the whole S2R-VW, PAC-CAN/JACK setup to retain steering wheel buttons







. The only catch is that you have to manually run the switched power to your fuse box... but if you are willing to do this you can save yourself the $100! I'll sell you the harness for $10 including shipping if you are interested, or you can go to best buy and pick one up for about $25 or so. If you do this, I would recomment running it to a fuse of little importance (i.e. NOT your airbags!). 
Metra Axxess also makes a VW harness that gives you switched power from the VW CAN. http://www.diguniverse.com/MOB....html This says that it "does not retain door chimes" but my 2009 jetta did not have the door chimes played through the sound, and they still worked with the HU removed, I'd imagine that is true for all VWs w/o premium sound. This option is still expensive, but less than the PAC S2R-VW


----------



## Chris-H (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Factory satellite radio on 2009 Jetta (tnoble)*

ya, i have no interest in anything in the CAN-BUS. I dont have steering controls, and the GPS will run fine off just the antenna. I also have no problem running a wire from the box to the dash for switched power. Again, door chimes are of little importance to me too







ill pm you


----------



## Chris-H (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Factory satellite radio on 2009 Jetta (Chris-H)*

remember to turn your popups off to get private messages


----------

